# SF airport to Wyndham Canterbury



## Deb from NC (May 12, 2015)

Hi All,
We'll be arriving at SF airport about 10 pm...is a taxi the best way to get to
the Wyndham Canterbury at that hour ?  Can anyone tell me what that will cost....or if there's a better way ?  We'll have a fair amount of luggage so don't want to walk too far....
Many thanks!
Deb


----------



## Luanne (May 12, 2015)

Personally I would use a cab, or a car service.  Those are not the cheapest options, I'm sure you will have suggestions to use BART, but that will require some walking once you get into San Francisco.  Sorry, but I don't know how much a cab would cost.

The car service we used all the time when we lived in the San Francisco area and would highly recommend is Ambassador.  Their number is 925-456-6660.


----------



## DeniseM (May 12, 2015)

We have stayed there twice.  There is a BART Station right IN the airport.  We took BART to Market Street, and then walked several blocks with our rolling suitcases.  

But at 10 pm, with a lot of luggage, I'd take a cab from the BART station on Market.  

There are also airport shuttles that you can pre-reserve - a cab will be pricey.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 12, 2015)

BART is great, and as long as you can climb a bit of a hill with luggage, it's not a long walk.  I say this, but I couldn't do it with my hip right now, which is being replaced on 6/15 (hip dysplasia).  I am looking forward to climbing that hill next May.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 12, 2015)

Thanks all ! I'll call Ambassador & check price, then weigh my options.  This is very helpful...last time we flew into SF we were heading to Sonoma and rented a car, so I wasn't sure what my transportation options were.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 12, 2015)

In the SF Bay Area - Uber or Lyft is the way to go - very easy. Get the App for either one on your cell phone.
As a 1st time user - you will get a good discount.
And - unlike a Taxi - you will not feel as though you need a bath after taking one.
Also, will cost about 1/2 of a Taxi.

I would estimate around $15-20 and about 20 mins at that time of night.

(ps. don't let typical fear-mongering by the Media deter you from Uber/Lyft - they are a great way to get around)


----------



## hsintang (May 12, 2015)

Check Groupon or Livingsocial for SFO car services.


----------



## DeniseM (May 12, 2015)

I don't believe the are visiting Sonoma this trip:  





> *last time* we flew into SF we were heading to Sonoma


----------



## lily28 (May 12, 2015)

Taxi costed me $40 from sfx to Wyndham Canterbury a few years ago at night


----------



## Fern Modena (May 12, 2015)

I would agree that you should use a car service or a taxi from the Airport.

BART is not a good idea, because you would have to walk through an area called "the Tenderloin" to get from BART to the timeshare (in daylight hours the timeshare will tell you how to go to avoid this area, which isn't quite as bad in daylight anyway). The Tenderloin is an area with (some) people who are into drugs and some very friendly women who will talk to people in cars, and men who the girls belong to.

As for taking BART to Market Street and then taking  taxi, I don't like that idea, either. You won't find a taxi just hanging around, you'll have to wait for one to pass by that isn't busy. Could be awhile, and I don't think you want to hang around with a bunch of suitcases and wait. 

Fern,
whose mama always said "self preservation is the highest order of man."


----------



## John Cummings (May 12, 2015)

I agree with Fern. I wouldn't want to be carrying a bunch of luggage anywhere let alone waiting on a street corner at night hoping a vacant taxi will happen along.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 12, 2015)

Thanks all....since it will be dark and we'll have a fair amount of luggage,  I'm leaning toward something that will deposit us at the front door of the Canterbury!  (Plus we don't know SF at all....I could see us wandering around lost... )


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 12, 2015)

Seriously - Uber… I am from around here - unlike those who just visit. Just order an UberXL car after you pick-up luggage - plenty of luggage space - they will pick you up at SFO (within 3 mins of ordering) and take you to hotel - just like a taxi (but w/o the slime and expense)

There is a reason Uber/Lyft are popular in the SF area (because Taxi's suck and are too expensive). If you want to get around while in SF - Uber.

For example - 4 of us took an UberX from City Hall to the Mark Hopkins hotel (Nob Hill) - $4.50 Total!!!
Taxi's charge $3.25 just to get in. Muni is $2pp.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 13, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> Seriously - Uber… I am from around here - unlike those who just visit. Just order an UberXL car after you pick-up luggage - plenty of luggage space - they will pick you up at SFO (within 3 mins of ordering) and take you to hotel - just like a taxi (but w/o the slime and expense)
> 
> There is a reason Uber/Lyft are popular in the SF area (because Taxi's suck and are too expensive). If you want to get around while in SF - Uber.
> 
> ...



I've heard of Uber but we don't have it where I live......how does it work?  How do you order a car?
Thanks!
Deb


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 13, 2015)

Deb from NC said:


> I've heard of Uber but we don't have it where I live......how does it work?  How do you order a car?
> Thanks!
> Deb



You will need a Smart phone - download Uber (and/or Lyft) App - sign-up.
I tend to use Uber, but know others using Lyft.
If you do not have a SmartPhone - then you will not be able to use.

When downloaded - try entering SFO as a pick-up point, and the Wyndham Canterbury in SF as designation, and you will see Uber cars in wait and route. After ordering, you can see them arrive on a map on your phone (and their name, photo, car-type, and license plate#), and they will also call when they arrive or close.

btw - they also offer large vehicles (e.g. Cadillac Escalade, Lincoln Navigator) - at a higher cost.
We use these when we have 5 or more people.

If you do not choose to use - no worries - it doesn't cost to sign-up.
I connect mine to PayPal, but a CC can also be used.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 13, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> You will need a Smart phone - download Uber (and/or Lyft) App - sign-up.
> I tend to use Uber, but know others using Lyft.
> If you do not have a SmartPhone - then you will not be able to use.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I do have a smart phone so we'll give it a try!


----------



## valadezm (May 13, 2015)

DavidnRobin said:


> Seriously - Uber… I am from around here - unlike those who just visit. Just order an UberXL car after you pick-up luggage - plenty of luggage space - they will pick you up at SFO (within 3 mins of ordering) and take you to hotel - just like a taxi (but w/o the slime and expense)
> 
> There is a reason Uber/Lyft are popular in the SF area (because Taxi's suck and are too expensive). If you want to get around while in SF - Uber.
> 
> ...



I am also from SF, i second DavidnRobin suggestions, use UBER or Lyft. Also once you download the UBER app, if you PM me I can email you a discount code to the email or phone number you used to sign up. The code is worth up to $20 dollars


----------



## Deb from NC (May 13, 2015)

valadezm said:


> I am also from SF, i second DavidnRobin suggestions, use UBER or Lyft. Also once you download the UBER app, if you PM me I can email you a discount code to the email or phone number you used to sign up. The code is worth up to $20 dollars



Many thanks!
Deb


----------



## radmoo (May 13, 2015)

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks all....since it will be dark and we'll have a fair amount of luggage,  I'm leaning toward something that will deposit us at the front door of the Canterbury!  (Plus we don't know SF at all....I could see us wandering around lost... )




Another vote for Uber but why will you have fair amount of luggage?  You do not need much in SF and if you desire foodstuffs, nothing beats the Ferry Terminal Market


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2015)

radmoo said:


> Another vote for Uber but why will you have fair amount of luggage?  You do not need much in SF and if you desire foodstuffs, nothing beats the Ferry Terminal Market



Some people just travel heavier than others, or feel like even a couple of largish suitcases aee more luggage than they want to haul around. 

Also the weather in San Francisco can be tricky (used to live in the area) and if you're not sure what it will be while you're there it's easy to over pack.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 14, 2015)

radmoo said:


> Another vote for Uber but why will you have fair amount of luggage?  You do not need much in SF and if you desire foodstuffs, nothing beats the Ferry Terminal Market



I'm happy to say that we will have a fair amount of luggage because we're stopping in SF for 3 days, then heading on to 2weeks in Hawaii!!!


----------



## Deb from NC (May 14, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Some people just travel heavier than others, or feel like even a couple of largish suitcases aee more luggage than they want to haul around.
> 
> Also the weather in San Francisco can be tricky (used to live in the area) and if you're not sure what it will be while you're there it's easy to over pack.



Yes, I'm trying to pack for Both Hawaii and SF (see my post above) After SF we fly on to Kona...first time on the Big Island!:whoopie:


----------



## valadezm (May 14, 2015)

Deb from NC said:


> Yes, I'm trying to pack for Both Hawaii and SF (see my post above) After SF we fly on to Kona...first time on the Big Island!:whoopie:



You will enjoy the Big Island. Went there for the first time last year and it turned out be my favorite island.


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2015)

Deb from NC said:


> Yes, I'm trying to pack for Both Hawaii and SF (see my post above) After SF we fly on to Kona...first time on the Big Island!:whoopie:



Honestly, you don't need very many clothes for Hawaii - won't you have a washer/dryer?

Take your Hawaii wardrobe, and add a pair of jeans and a hoodie for San Francisco, and you are good to go.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 14, 2015)

I agree with others here - pack less than you think you need. You need very little for HI - esp w/ W/D.
We can exist on <50# each (check-in luggage) - and that includes bringing our own snorkel/fins and beach gear.

As to SF weather - having grown up on the west-side of SF - no matter when you come - dress in layers. Summer can have the harshest weather (especially for the ill-prepared). Yes, I know… we are weather sissies (60F is cold…) - and proud of it. Especially when I see the weather in the other 48 states (CA and HI excluded…). Rather take my chance with EQs.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 14, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Honestly, you don't need very many clothes for Hawaii - won't you have a washer/dryer?
> 
> Take your Hawaii wardrobe, and add a pair of jeans and a hoodie for San Francisco, and you are good to go.



Alas, I always overpack.  I'm getting better, but still have a way to go    Actually I do need to check and see if we'll have a washer/dryer.  We're staying at the Bay Club at Waikola the first week, then non-timeshares the second.  I may have a washer/dryer at Bay Club, which would help!


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2015)

Make yourself take a full-size rolling carry-on, only, and wear the jeans and hoodie on the plane.  *It will be absolutely liberating for you.  *

If you REALLY need something else, you can buy it there.

We have done this for years - no matter where we go.  

From the Bay Club Website:





> Our spacious two-bedroom suite with private lanai features a large master bedroom with one king bed and a bathroom with a standard shower/tub combination. The second bedroom is furnished with one queen bed and a bathroom also with standard shower/tub. A generous living room includes a plasma TV with DVD player and a queen-size sleeper sofa. The suite also features a full kitchen, complimentary wireless Internet access and a *washer and dryer*.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 14, 2015)

Thanks all !   OK. I'll try packing lighter..gulp...I DO hate dragging luggage around!  (And I usually only end up only wearing about half what I take along....I guess that should tell me something  )


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2015)

[Sorry for hijacking this thread] 

Remember - you don't know any of the people you will encounter on vacation, and they couldn't care less if you wear a new outfit every day - nor does your family.

I take about 3 very casual T-shirt/shorts combos.

2 dinner outfits.

2 beach/bathing suit outfits

And that's it.

DH does the same, and we throw a load in the washer every other day.

We buy our toiletries at Wal-Mart after we arrive.

Don't take beach towels - get them at the resorts, let them wash them, and get fresh ones every day.

I don't take make up either - in the humidity/on the beach, it's just turns into a mess anyway.


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2015)

Deb from NC said:


> Yes, I'm trying to pack for Both Hawaii and SF (see my post above) After SF we fly on to Kona...first time on the Big Island!:whoopie:



We'll be doing this next April.


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Honestly, you don't need very many clothes for Hawaii - won't you have a washer/dryer?
> 
> Take your Hawaii wardrobe, and add a pair of jeans and a hoodie for San Francisco, and you are good to go.



This all depends on what you plan to do.  I like to have something a  it dressier for SF.  Also one pair of jeans for 3 days wouldn't work for me.


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2015)

True - My husband won't do dressy restaurants, so I don't have to take anything for a dressier venue.  

Also, I will have a pair or 2 of light weight pants in my Hawaii wardrobe for dinners, that can also be used in SF, as well.


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2015)

I don't pack pants for Hawaii.  I wear a pair off zip-offs,  but other than that i take shorts and short skirts.  The temps in SF will be quite a bit different than they are in Hawaii, which will be what I struggle with.


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2015)

Luanne said:


> I don't pack pants for Hawaii.  I wear a pair off zip-offs,  but other than that i take shorts and short skirts.  The temps in SF will be quite a bit different than they are in Hawaii, which will be what I struggle with.



I like light-weight cropped pants to wear to dinner in Hawaii or a sun dress.  

I wear a pair of jeans on the plane, and a hoodie, because I get cold on planes, and also, I need something warmer for Waimea Canyon.


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I like light-weight cropped pants to wear to dinner in Hawaii or a sun dress.
> 
> I wear a pair of jeans on the plane, and a hoodie, because I get cold on planes, and also, I need something warmer for Waimea Canyon.



I'll wear a sundress or skirt and t-shirt for dinner.  A hoodie is usually too warm for me there, I have a lighter weight jacket I bring.  

We're going to be staying in SF on both ends of our trip.  I wonder if the hotel would ho,d our SF clothes for us in between.  Oh yeah, and wash them for us as well.


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2015)

Believe it or not, Wiamea Canyon with it's high elevation can get as low at 45º and it is often foggy or rainy, so I actually need a jacket and jeans up there.


----------



## Luanne (May 14, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Believe it or not, Wiamea Canyon with it's high elevation can get as low at 45º and it is often foggy or rainy, so I actually need a jacket and jeans up there.



We don't usually go anyplace on the islands that get that cold.  The only place where it's usually cool is Volcano.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 15, 2015)

We'll be spending 2 nights at Volcano House in Volcano NP...I wonder how cool that will be?   BTW, our trip is in December.  Thanks for all the great clothing tips...I'll be saving this thread to refer to when I pack!!


----------



## Luanne (May 15, 2015)

Deb from NC said:


> We'll be spending 2 nights at Volcano House in Volcano NP...I wonder how cool that will be?   BTW, our trip is in December.  Thanks for all the great clothing tips...I'll be saving this thread to refer to when I pack!!



It will be cool in the evenings.  A light jacket should be fine.


----------

